
PDF killer - hollywoodcole
http://www.scribd.com/ipaper
======
bdfh42
I took a look at the FAQ page and then the idea began to make more sense - I
could see where it fitted into the web ecosystem.

------
aston
You know Adobe has a similar product, right? FlashPaper? Maybe you've seen it
before, like on Scribd yesterday...

